

Veracity 0.9.1 - dchest
http://www.ericsink.com/entries/veracity_0_9_1.html

======
shii
Any use this yet and can share experience?

edit: no irc channel found for veracity-scm, does it exist anyone? also, I
found the piping method they used to get their PGP key was causing issues with
sudo, just wasn't accepting my pass with two sudo statements like that for
some reason. It worked when I separated them.

~~~
qrush
Installed on OSX, messing with it. Initial impressions:

* Leans more towards Mercurial than Git

* No man pages :(

* Couldn't get the fancy web server thing running (`vv serve`, and it failboated on some config warning that I'm not sure how to resolve)

* Looks like they store some data as JSON internally

* There's a `vv lock` command...this makes me really sad, I thought we were beyond this mode of version control

* No idea how to turn colors on for diffs/status

* Can't clone local repositories _CORRECTION_ : This is possible, you have to use the "repo name" to clone. I did `vv init .` so that made a repo with the name of ".", and then you can run `vv clone . foo` to clone it.

* `vv init` does not work like `git init` at all...I think repos can have a "name" but only one can live in a directory at a time. (`.sgdrawer` is used for data)

* It looks like it keeps track of repo names at the user level, so you can't have more than one of the same "repo name" per your user (wtf?) This is kept in `~/.sgcloset`. There's a few sqlite3 dbs hanging out in there.

That's as far as I got. This feels like version control sudoku.

~~~
sfreiberg
To get `vv serve` working you have to do something like this:

vv config set server/files /usr/local/share/veracity/server_files

Be sure to replace /usr/local/.. with the correct path to server_files.

------
skrebbel
What need does this solve? Their homepage (<http://www.veracity-scm.com/>)
lists a feature comparison chart, but that it has "user accounts" and "SHA-2"
does not really help me figure out why I need this.

~~~
tghw
It also lists a lot of "Coming Soon" features for Veracity. Until they're
released, they shouldn't be in the chart.

------
evangineer
For those wondering why Veracity, this might make interesting reading:
<http://www.ericsink.com/articles/vcs_trends.html>

I suspect the aim is to build the foundation for an Enterprise-ready DVCS.

EDIT: See also Veracity: the next step in DVCS
<http://www.ericsink.com/entries/veracity_early.html>

------
piotrSikora
Veracity looks definitely nice on paper and it will probably be viable option
for new users / projects moving to DVCS.

However, the problem is that it doesn't offer any KILLER features that would
make it worth migrating to it from Git/Mercurial/Baazar/Fossil.

------
sambeau
Without documentation it is of limited use whether or not it has killer
features.

Hopefully they will have by version 1.0.0.

Open source projects live or die by their documentation - not their features.

